# More on coyotes from the NYT



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This is interesting and scary. I know they are now on Long Island, but they seem so far to be using the Long Island Railroad right of ways along the tracks to travel and therefore don't seem to be in neighborhoods yet, but I suppose that is just a matter of time. We have a 6' PVC fence, but I wonder whether that is high enough to keep them out of the yard. The idea that I would have to fortify the chicken coop and scope out whether it was safe to send our dogs out into our fenced and private yard is really a drag.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Your dogs are likely to frighten a coyote away, Catherine. My dogs are an appetizer and an entree. Coyotes are impossible to get rid of. If you kill them, they have larger litters to make up for the drop in population. If you relocate them, they will travel to get back to their territory within 48 hours. Hazing is the best thing because coyotes that are afraid of people are rarely seen, let alone a threat. 

Fortify your chicken coop early, before you need to. Better to have a fortress you don't need, than to need a fortress you don't have.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

This site has some good information on building fences to keep coyotes out. 

Coyote Management Guidelines--UC IPM


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! They are everywhere! I believe they have decimated the local armadillo population. I never see those guys anymore, ditto feral cats. Local governments need to budget for predator control.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'd mentioned attacks reported on small pets in my area, and that I'd seen a coyote myself late at night. 

The links are to a pdf from the Leawood Police Department, a homes association report in a neighborhood not too far from mine and an interview with a Kansas Department of Wildlife biologist.

https://www.leawood.org/police/pdf/Coyotes.pdf

Coyote Issue - Nottingham Forest Homes Association

There Are More And More Coyotes In Kansas City, But Don't Panic | KCUR

There's no need to read thru them unless you want to. They all basically say the same thing. The coyotes are here and there isn't much to be done about it except don't feed birds and don't have a koi pond.

Rationally, I can grasp that. We've unintentionally set up a reasonably good living situation for them. They're hard to trap. There's another one to take that place even if one is eliminated or removed. Sometimes I don't feel better having the facts. 

So, I keep my boys under watch outside in the daytime, and I stand outside with them at night.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> This is interesting and scary. I know they are now on Long Island, but they seem so far to be using the Long Island Railroad right of ways along the tracks to travel and therefore don't seem to be in neighborhoods yet, but I suppose that is just a matter of time. We have a 6' PVC fence, but I wonder whether that is high enough to keep them out of the yard. The idea that I would have to fortify the chicken coop and scope out whether it was safe to send our dogs out into our fenced and private yard is really a drag.


Putting coyote rollers on top of your fence would help. A lot of people here in Colorado have put up rollers, except where those pesky HOA organizations won't allow them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Viking Queen said:


> Putting coyote rollers on top of your fence would help. A lot of people here in Colorado have put up rollers, except where those pesky HOA organizations won't allow them.



We don't have an HOA, so not a problem there. I looked it up. They look preety good. Click maybe it would help with your situation.


----------

